# Aufruf: Wir suchen ständig Praktikanten



## PCGH_Chris (12. November 2007)

*Aufruf: Wir suchen ständig Praktikanten*

Hallo!

Du hast Lust auf Hardware und Spiele? Benchmarks und Online-News sind kein Problem für dich? Dann solltest du Kontakt mit uns aufnehmen: Für die PC Games Hardware-Redaktion (Print + Online) suchen wir ab sofort einen hardware- und spielebegeisterten, engagierten Praktikanten. [...]

Weitere Infos gibt's hier:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?article_id=617052


----------



## Wundonkor (12. November 2007)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Wann wäre den  das Praktikum?


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. November 2007)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Wenns nicht soo weit wäre


----------



## HeNrY (12. November 2007)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*



Wundonkor schrieb:


> Wann wäre den  das Praktikum?



Steht in dem Link


----------



## der8auer (12. November 2007)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Das würde ich sehr gerne machen  Entfernung von mir aus ist auch nicht so groß. Problem ist nur, dass ich dieses Jahr erst mal mein ABI noch fertig machen muss und danach warscheinlich zum Bund muss  Würdet ihr das auch nächstes Jahr noch einmal anbieten?


----------



## Oliver (12. November 2007)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Ich habe auch über 400 Kilometer weit weg gewohnt. Wohnungen gibt es in Nürnberg zu Hauf, auch teilweise zu humanen Preisen.


----------



## GoZoU (12. November 2007)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Es gibt bestimmt eine große Anzahl an Interessierten, ich selber zähle mich auch dazu, aber das Studium hat Vorrang, ansonsten würde ich mich glatt bewerben.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## Piy (12. November 2007)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

ja wenn ich nich noch 1 1/2 jahre schule vor mir hätte, ich wohl auch....  wie wärs in 2 jahren als ersatz fürn zivi?  oder bin ich dann zu alt?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. November 2007)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Na vielleicht wird das Praktikum als Ersatzdienst anerkannt


----------



## chief_jone (20. November 2007)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

In dem Fall gibts euch hoffentlich in 3 Jahren noch, wovon ich aber stark ausgehe^^


----------



## Overlocked (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Wenn ihr die Stelle in 4 Jahren nochmal anbietet... ich hätte durchaus Interesse.


----------



## Bimek (20. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Tja, vor 20 Jahren hätte ich......


----------



## der_schnitter (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Hmm...ich mach erstmal die Schule fertig.Wenn ich dann nicht zum Bund muss,schau ich nochmal...aber Interesse haben hier sicher viele


----------



## Maeyae (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Wie ist das denn so dann nach dem Praktikum bei euch? Ende oder besteht vielleicht, sollte die Redaktion vollends zufrieden sein, die Aussicht auf eine Festanstellung bei euch?  Eine utopische, aber durchaus sehr reizvolle Vorstellung!

Wenns um "Hardware" geht, arbeite ich auch sehr gern 12 oder mehr Std. am Tag. höhö


----------



## PCGH_Chris (3. März 2008)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*



Maeyae schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn so dann nach dem Praktikum bei euch? Ende oder besteht vielleicht, sollte die Redaktion vollends zufrieden sein, die Aussicht auf eine Festanstellung bei euch?  Eine utopische, aber durchaus sehr reizvolle Vorstellung!
> 
> Wenns um "Hardware" geht, arbeite ich auch sehr gern 12 oder mehr Std. am Tag. höhö



siehe hier:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/?menu=forum&s=thread&mag=200&bid=421&tid=6087131&mid=6097743


+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
_Zitat:__ (Original von Harlekin am 16.10.2007 17:19)_
_Wie stehts denn mit den Übernahmechancen?_ 

Grundsätzlich schlecht. Wir haben zwar einige Ex-Praktis, die heute hier als Volontäre bzw. Redakteure sitzen, aber da gehört immer auch eine gehörige Portion Glück (und natürlich Talent  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) dazu.

Andere wiederum hätten sehr gerne hier angefangen, es gab aber beim besten Willen keine Stelle und außer einem herzlichen Dankeschön konnten wir nichts weiter für sie tun. 

Kurzum: Wir können nichts versprechen und man sollte das Praktikum auf keinen Fall mit der Hoffnung auf eine Übernahme antreten. Wenn es sich dann aus welchen Gründen auch immer doch ergibt - umso besser.

_geändert am 16.10.2007 um 17:37 Uhr von pcgh_Chris_


----------



## Tommy_Lee (3. März 2008)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Ach ja, Testen würde ich auch gerne Hardware, war dieses Wochenende auf Trockeneis "Party". Klar ist das was anderes als mein Waküsystem von 30Liter, nur ich habe mir eine Dauerkühllösung ausgedacht die bis jetzt sehr gut Funktioniert und leise ist. Ein Mode für dieses ist auch schon so gut wie angefangen, da ich mein Auto am Donnerstag abholen kann  endlich ist der Winter vorbei. 

Ja aber wäre kühl wenn man mir die Hardware zuschicken würde die man Testen soll, habe alles hier was man braucht um über Hitzeauswirkung, Spannungen und OC Potenzial was zu sagen.  Dank Papa (Dipl. In. für Elektrik) habe ich hier teuere Prüfgeräte . Nur leider habe ich bei Gewinnspielen kein Glück. Also wenn ihr mal wieder einen Langtest von einem Mainboard macht oder so, könnte man ja mal an mich Denken J.

  Also wünsche dem der es dann macht als Praktikant, viel Spaß und die Möglichkeit der Übernahme, um die Arbeitslosen Zahlen um 1 zu senken. . Wirtschaftswachstum^^

  Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Tom


----------



## Maeyae (3. März 2008)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*



			
				PCGH_Chris;88565

Kurzum: Wir können nichts versprechen und man sollte das Praktikum auf keinen Fall mit der Hoffnung auf eine Übernahme antreten. Wenn es sich dann aus welchen Gründen auch immer doch ergibt - umso besser.

[I schrieb:
			
		

> geändert am 16.10.2007 um 17:37 Uhr von pcgh_Chris[/i]



Danke für die Info Chris!

Mhhh na dann warte ich es mal lieber noch ab, evtl. werde ich ja doch nicht von meinem derzeitigen Zeitvertrag übernommen. Dann könnte ich Anfang nächsten Jahres mal schauen, ob es von euch da noch so eine Möglichkeit gibt.
Ob ich Talent habe, lasse ich andere Beurteilen. Aber an Motivation in Sachen Hardware hat und wird es bei mir nie mangeln.


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (30. März 2008)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

würde mich auch interessieren
zwar nicht als redakteur für euch zu arbeiten (da habe ich später anderes vor) aber n praktikum fände ich extrem interessant
aber leider weiss ich nciht wo genau des ist und wie weit das ist


----------



## 2000Miles (8. April 2008)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Oh man von so einem Praktikum als Hardwaretester (nicht unbedingt Spieletester) habe ich immer schon geträumt. Doch Da gibt es antürlcih ein paar Haken: zum einen mache ihc nächstes jahr Abi, zum anderen wohne ich ca 700 km von Nürnberg entfernt. 
Geht das auch übernächstes Jahr als Zivildienstersatz?


----------



## PCGH_Chris (8. April 2008)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Als _Ersatz  _für den Zivildienst wird es schwer 
Viele Praktis kommen aber auch von weit her und haben sich hier ein kleines Zimmer genommen - dafür reicht das Salair aus.

Mein Tipp lautet: Einfach immer mal wieder bewerben und nicht auf eine Stellenausschreibung warten - aktuell haben wir ab September/Oktober 2008 wieder eine Stelle...


----------



## phoenix86 (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Wie siehts den aus wenn ich mich direkt auf ne Stelle bewerben würde, da ich bald vor 
dem Praxissemester stehe und ich sehr Hardware interessiert bin. Studiere übrigens in 
Aalen Mechatronik/Techn. Redaktion!
Da in der letzten Ausgabe PCGH nicht ganz darauf eingegangen wird wie das abläuft,
würde ich mich sehr auf eine Antwort freuen!

THX pheonix


----------



## PCGH_Chris (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Das ist normalerweise kein Problem. Die Zeit hier wird von vielen Unis/FHs auch als Praxissemester anerkannt. Je mehr der Studiengang mit redaktionellen Inhalten zu tun hat, desto besser die Chancen. 

Bei den Terminen sind wir flexibel und versuchen den Praktikanten so weit es geht entgegenzukommen. Am besten einfach bewerben und schon einen Terminvorschlag nennen. Manche Unis sehen drei, andere fünf, und wieder andere sechs Monate Praxissemester vor; wir richten uns dann danach, wann immer es geht. Mit Aalen direkt haben wir noch keine Erfahrung, dafür mit vielen anderen (u. a. Ansbach, Hagen, FAU Erlangen/Nürnberg)


----------



## Overlocked (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Ich hätte sowieso keine Chance ein Praktikum zu bekommen, aber warum könnt ihr nicht mal so einen Besuchstag in der Redaktion machen. Auslosen, wer zum Beispiel einen Tag lang sich euren hl. Orten nähern darf. Sowas wäre doch auch mal was, oder geht das nicht?


----------



## Fransen (16. Juli 2008)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Ich hätte sowieso keine Chance ein Praktikum zu bekommen, aber warum könnt ihr nicht mal so einen Besuchstag in der Redaktion machen. Auslosen, wer zum Beispiel einen Tag lang sich euren hl. Orten nähern darf. Sowas wäre doch auch mal, was, oder geht das nicht?



Coole Idee, ich wäre auch dafür

Eimal in die hl. Hallen der PCGH


----------



## phoenix86 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Supi,
da kann ich also schonmal hoffen^^
Das Praxissemster geht bei uns 6 Monate!
Wundert mich das ihr noch keinen von Aalen gehabt habt, weil Aalen mit eine der ersten FHs war 
die denn Techn. Redakteur im Studienangebot hatte o.O, naja egal, vlt sieht man sich ja bald^^


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Wenn ihr die Stelle in 4 Jahren nochmal anbietet... ich hätte durchaus Interesse.



Hoffentlich,Hoffentlich...
Wenn wir dann nicht zum Bund müssen
Hoffentlich kann man bis dahin zwischen Ziwi, Bund, Praktikum wählen


----------



## Overlocked (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Kann man doch jetzt auch schon^^


----------



## Bloemfontein (7. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*



Overlocked schrieb:


> Kann man doch jetzt auch schon^^



Bist du Real oder Gym?
Real hat inder 9.,  Gym erst in der 10. oder 11.
so ist es zumindest in Niedersachsen


----------



## Overlocked (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Gym. Ich glaube hier kannste nach dem Abi wählen...


----------



## Bloemfontein (8. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Gym


----------



## SkyperX (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Ist der Praktikumsplatz eigentlich noch frei? Falls ja währe ich echt interesiert, ich werde in 8 Tagen 18, das sollte also auch kein Problem sein. Ich wohne zwar ziehmlich weit weg, aber für pcgh würde ich mir eine Wohnung in der Nähe mieten. 

MfG

SkyperX


----------



## Shibi (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Der Thread ist vom 12.11.2007, also schon über 1 Jahr alt. 

Aber so nebenbei, ich hätte auch Interesse, falls noch was frei sein sollte. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## Semih91 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Ich hätte auch als Hardwaretester interesse, wenn was frei ist 
Aber ich bin auch auf dem Gymi, die Schule endet hoffentlich in 2 1/2 Jahren, danach hätte ich sehr große Interesse


----------



## PCGH_Chris (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Tatsächlich suchen wir aktuell wieder Praktikanten:
PC Games Hardware: Praktikant ab Februar 2009 gesucht

Viele Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Semih91 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Zur Zeit leider nichts für mcih, aber hoffentlich dann in 2 Jahren in etwa^^


----------



## nightnike (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

ahr leider zu weit entfernt :S


----------



## SolidBadBoy (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

kann man bei euch eine ausbildung machen? bin auf der suche nach ausbildungsplätzen.
bitte nicht als PUTZFRAU


----------



## moe (28. Februar 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

ich würde so gerne, wenn nur die schule nicht wäre. aber vlt habt ihr ja 2011 wieder plätze, wenn ich (voraussichtlich) mein abi hab.


----------



## Andre123 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Sehr interessant ... Sucht ihr jedes Jahr Praktikaten?

Bin momentan noch auf der Realschule, fange aber im Sommer mit der Ausbildung zum Informationstechnischenassistenten an. Da muss ich im zweiten Jahr eh ein 21 Wöchiges Praktikum machen ;D (Vollzeit schulische Ausbildung^^)

Gruß


----------



## pfoerdt (2. März 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

das ist ja mal wohl nen traumjob......würd ich auch gerne machen ..
aber naja geht ja wohl leider net


----------



## Jediknight_18 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Jop wäre echt interessant..tja a bissl zu weit für mich gg


----------



## Schluwel (2. März 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

habt ihr eigentlich nur was in Fürth oder gibts euch auch wo anders?


----------



## DOTL (2. März 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*



Schluwel schrieb:


> habt ihr eigentlich nur was in Fürth oder gibts euch auch wo anders?



Computec und damit auch die PCGH sitzen soweit mir bekannt ist nur in Fürth. Aber vielleicht kann man für die nächsten paar Tage auch Hannover/CeBIT als "Quasi"-Sitz bezeichnen


----------



## Sielenc (3. März 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Wann beginnt das Praktikum, lese ich richtig im Januar ? Der ist doch schon vorbei  ..

Ich würde die Chance wirklich sehr gerne und mit mehr als viel Begeisterung wahrnehmen wollen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Andy..


----------



## PCGH_Raff (3. März 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Schreib uns einfach, wir haben immer wieder Bedarf (gerade jetzt). 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Maeyae (3. März 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Schreib uns einfach, wir haben immer wieder Bedarf (gerade jetzt).
> 
> MfG,
> Raff




Hab ich schooon


----------



## Sielenc (3. März 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Ich habe schon eine Email geschrieben. 

Mfg, Andy..


----------



## martin-albrecht (3. März 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

würdet ihr bei mit eine ausnahme machen ich bin 14.
wir machen im februar 2010 praktikum dann bin ich 15.
ich hab aber k.a. ob die schule das mitmachen würde.
bei soetwas muss man sich ja schnell bewerben.
ich bin auch sehr technik interessiert und geh aufs gymnasium.


----------



## DOTL (4. März 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Die Altergrenze beruht auf den sozial-rechtlichen Begebenheiten in Deutschland. Ich glaube daher nicht, dass du mit 14 Jahren tolle Karten hast. Da wirst du dich wohl noch ein Weilchen gedulden müssen...

Ansonsten, wenn ihr ein ernsthaftes Interesse an einem Praktikum habt, dann bewerbt euch am besten direkt beim Verlag.


----------



## pavo92 (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*



Piy schrieb:


> ja wenn ich nich noch 1 1/2 jahre schule vor mir hätte, ich wohl auch....  wie wärs in 2 jahren als ersatz fürn zivi?  oder bin ich dann zu alt?


DITO...
blöde höhere schulbildung...
aber wenigstens is jetzt in der 12. abi...
dann kann ich mich au bewerben


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Anforderungsprofil:
- Sie sind mindestens 18 Jahre alt = bin ich !
- technikbegeistert = mehr als das !
- hardwareinteressiert = wäre ich sonst ihr ?
- zuverlässig und gewissenhaft = Ja durch aus !

Aber leider eine hacken hat die Sache ich mache eine Ausbildung und ihr seit zu weit weg leider....
Daher drücke ich allen andern die Daumen die sich bewerben !


----------



## superman1989 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

also das wäre 100% was für mich ^^

aber leider habe ich da noch so eine ausbildung^^

und gibs des auch in berlin?


----------



## Jason22 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Wieso immer ab 18? -.-

Egal, ich komm in paar Jahren wieder...


----------



## Chucky1978 (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

schöne Sache..

aber um mal den Herrn "Ernst"  das Steuer zu entreißen:

Zitat:
"Außerdem übernehmen Sie einige alltägliche Aufgaben, die in unserer Redaktion anfallen."

Keller aufräumen,
Kaffee kochen,
spülen,
Frühstück beim Bäcker holen.
Nach der Frühstückspause das Mittagessen im Restaurant abholen,
Büros kehren.

Wenn Praktika nicht immer so eintönig wären LOL

Min. 18+ wegen Führerschein.. Cheffe will abgeholt und nach hause gebracht werden


----------



## Oliver (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Also ich hab während meines Praktikums bei PCGH Hardware getestet und Artikel geschrieben. 

Natürlich müssen auch ab und an mal Pakete verschickt werden, aber außer die Adresse drauf zu schreiben und zum Postwagen zu bringen muss man dazu auch nichts weiter tun.

Die Redakteure haben alle Chauffeure, die in der Edelkarosse mit laufendem Motor vor der Redaktion warten. Für Kaffee, Kuchen, Kavier, Vodka und Champagner waren die Bedienungen verantwortlich. Wer will schon von nem Prakti Kaffee haben, wenn dies auch ein Supermodel machen kann. 

Also immer die Kirche im Dorf lassen, Praktikum bei PCGH ist halb so wild und macht sogar Spaß, wenn man Hardware-begeistert ist und nicht gerade vier linke Füße hat.


----------



## rabensang (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Wenn ich nicht so extrem abhängig von meiner jetzigen, doch unschönen Arbeit wäre, würde ich mich sofort bewerben. 

Ich müsste zwar auf Stapler fahren und andere lustige Sachen verzichten, aber das wäre zu verschmerzen. Ausserdem bringt die Arbeit mit Hardware und ähnlichem wiederum andere Vorteile mit sich.

Schade......

MFG


----------



## Havenger (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

würde gern eins bei euch machen ...aber man wüsste wissen ob die vergütung für ne runter gekommene hütte nähe fürth reicht um das anzunehmen ...


----------



## ole88 (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

gibt es denn momentan überhaupt praktikas?


----------



## HeNrY (8. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Watt Hütte?
Du pennst da in der Redaktion neben der Kaffeemaschine - damit du pünktlichst am Morgen gefüllte Tassen vorweisen kannst 

Praktikas?
Singular: Praktikum, Plural: Praktika.


----------



## ole88 (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

hätt ja sein können das es in verschiedenen bereichen praktikas gibt, deutsche sprache schwere sprache


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*



Oliver schrieb:


> Also ich hab während meines Praktikums bei PCGH Hardware getestet und Artikel geschrieben.
> 
> Natürlich müssen auch ab und an mal Pakete verschickt werden, aber außer die Adresse drauf zu schreiben und zum Postwagen zu bringen muss man dazu auch nichts weiter tun.
> 
> ...


Oder nicht das Pech/Glück(?) hat am Arsch der Welt (Bayern) zu wohnen und man die halbe Republik als Anfahrtsweg hat (und wegen Studium die Aktion "ich tingel mal für ein paar Wochen nach Bayern" eh flach fällt ).

Mal sehen, gibt genug andere Verrückte bei mir im Hörsaal, vielleicht suchen wir euch einfach mal so in den Semesterferien heim, so'n kleiner Raid auf die PCGH-Redaktion ist eh viel lustiger als ein Praktikum.


----------



## Havenger (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

 gut bin dabei


----------



## PCGH_Chris (10. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*



ole88 schrieb:


> gibt es denn momentan überhaupt praktikas?



Bis Ende März sind wir besetzt - danach gerne wieder. Bewerbungen können jetzt schon geschrieben werden


----------



## PCGH_Mario (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Oder nicht das Pech/Glück(?) hat am Arsch der Welt (Bayern) zu wohnen und man die halbe Republik als Anfahrtsweg hat (und wegen Studium die Aktion "ich tingel mal für ein paar Wochen nach Bayern" eh flach fällt ).
> 
> Mal sehen, gibt genug andere Verrückte bei mir im Hörsaal, vielleicht suchen wir euch einfach mal so in den Semesterferien heim, so'n kleiner Raid auf die PCGH-Redaktion ist eh viel lustiger als ein Praktikum.



Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber es gibt Menschen, die für so einen Traumjob auch gern mal fürn halbes Jahr 300 km von Zuhause weg gehen oder, wie ich, gleich ganz hier bleiben. Ich kann es nur jedem empfehlen!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Dito hier. Bin grob 250km fürs Praktikum umgezogen und lebe nun in Fürth. Und ich mag meinen Job


----------



## computertod (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

mh, muss man da Unbedingt 18 Jahre alt sein?


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Dito hier. Bin grob 250km fürs Praktikum umgezogen und lebe nun in Fürth. Und ich mag meinen Job


 
Klingt so, als ob es nur der Job ist und nicht die Stadt, die Wohnung, die Bekannten...


----------



## rebel4life (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*



computertod schrieb:


> mh, muss man da Unbedingt 18 Jahre alt sein?



Weil es ansonsten Kinderarbeit wäre.


----------



## cookiebrandt (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Nunja, mit 16 ist (zumindest gesetzlich) auch schon ein "bisschen" Arbeit erlaubt. Allerdings gibt es da viel strengere Regeln und vor allem kürzere Arbeitszeiten. Deswegen könnte man theoretisch gut verstehen wenn man die Grenze auf 18J. setzt  Aber Ahnung davon, wie PCGH das macht, hab' ich natürlich nicht 


MfG

Edith sagt: oder doch schon mit 14? Hab's gerade nicht im Kopf.


----------



## majorguns (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Weil es ansonsten Kinderarbeit wäre.


Wieso ich habe meine Ausbildung auch schon mit 17 angefangen, selbst mit 15 geht das, du darfst halt nur nich länger als 7 h Täglich arbeiten etc. pp. ...
Aber wie gesagt, ist es für pcgh vermutlich besser wenn der Stift 18 Jahre alt ist.


----------



## rebel4life (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Es sind 8 Stunden und vieleicht hast du nicht verstanden, dass das eher als Witz gemeint war.

Ich hab meine Ausbildung zum Elektroniker übrigens mit 16 angefangen...

Kinderarbeit -> früh aufstehen um Kaffee zu machen -> schwere 50l Kaffeekannen im Büro verteilen


----------



## majorguns (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*



rebel4life schrieb:


> Es sind 8 Stunden und vieleicht hast du nicht verstanden, dass das eher als Witz gemeint war.
> 
> Ich hab meine Ausbildung zum Elektroniker übrigens mit 16 angefangen...
> 
> Kinderarbeit -> früh aufstehen um Kaffee zu machen -> schwere 50l Kaffeekannen im Büro verteilen


Reine Arbeitszeit sind´s nur 7 Stunden + 1 Stunde Pause


----------



## Havenger (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

naja ich glaube mit 14 is auch schon ein bissl arbeit erlaubt mit 16 dann max 8h ...


----------



## rebel4life (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Da haben wir es beim Bund richtig gut. Wir haben am Nachmittag ne 3. Pause, die eigentlich gar nicht vorgeschrieben ist, die Ausbilder brauchen se aber fürn Kaffee.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*



majorguns schrieb:


> Wieso ich habe meine Ausbildung auch schon mit 17 angefangen, selbst mit 15 geht das, du darfst halt nur nich länger als 7 h Täglich arbeiten etc. pp. ...
> Aber wie gesagt, ist es für pcgh vermutlich besser wenn der Stift 18 Jahre alt ist.


 
Wie soll den ein 15 jähriger FSK 18 Games testen? 
Wäre ja illegal, wenn das bei einer Spieleredaktion so vorkommt.


----------



## nulchking (18. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie soll den ein 15 jähriger FSK 18 Games testen?
> Wäre ja illegal, wenn das bei einer Spieleredaktion so vorkommt.


Was meinste was ich grade mit MW2 machen 

Weg wäre für mich auch ein bisschen weit.
Könntet ihr nicht noch ne Zweigstelle in meiner Nähe eröffnen? 

Bzw. habe mit 14 Praktikum gemacht. Waren glaube ich 6 Stunden mit 45min. Pause bei Karstadt. Schuld an der Pleite war ich aber nicht


----------



## HeNrY (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Mit 14 ein Praktikum?
Dann war das wohl so ein Schulpraktikum - das ist nicht vergleichbar mit einem richtigen


----------



## kuki122 (21. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

also ich habe mit 14 auch ein schulpraktikum in euronics absolviert! 

das waren auch 6h Arbeit OHNE Pause 

[In der T-Com abteilung ]


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Also unter 10std geh ich eigentlich nie nach Hause  Und generell ist zu sagen das man heutzutage flexibel sein muss wenn man anständige Arbeit haben will  Bin auch nach Saarbrücken gezogen (250km von meiner Heimat entfernt) um die Arbeitsstelle anzutreten. Ist alles halbsowild  Wenn man Freundschaften pflegt und nicht immer nur eigennützig handelt kann man sogar heimische Freundschaften am Leben erhalten.

Sorry für offtopic, aber das musst jetzt einfach raus nach den ganzen "das ist soweit weg- attacken"


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

*hust da kann ich dir nur zustimmen, ich arbeite unter der Woche auch in Flensburg...oder anderswo an der Küste und bin nur am WE zu Hause. Geht alles, wenn man denn will.


----------



## C43Z42 (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Hallo, ich hätte mal eine kleine Frage.
Meine Schule (Oskar-Maria-Graf-Gymnasium Neufahrn bei Freising) gibt uns in Form einer Berufsorientierungswoche die Möglichkeit in einer zusätzlichen schulfreien Woche ein Praktikum zu absolvieren. Hierbei handelt es sich um die Woche vor den (bayrischen) Pfingstferien, sprich die Woche vom 19.04.2010 bis zum 25.04.2010 . Ich wäre auch gerne bereit das Praktikum in die Pfingstferien hinein zu verlängern. Als Bedingung von der Schule wird gefordert dass die Schüler mindestens 6 Stunden am Tag in einem Betrieb beschäftigt sind, in dem keine Familienangehörige der Schüler arbeiten und in welchem sie für ihre Arbeit keine Entschädigung erhalten.
Aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen wird jeder Schüler einen entsprechenden Beitrag selbst zahlen und ist dadurch für die Dauer des Praktikums versichert. Auch ist vorgesehen das dem Betrieb der das Praktikum vergibt keinerlei kosten entstehen, also würde ich selbst für Verpflegung und Unterkunft aufkommen.

Zu meiner eigentlichen Frage, ich würde gerne wissen ob es prinzipiell möglich ist dass ich diese Berufsorientierungswoche (in der Woche vom 19.04.2010 bis zum 25.04.2010) in der Redaktion der PCGH verbringen könnte und wo ich mich ggf. bewerben könnte?


----------



## DOTL (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Das ist etwas, was du am besten außerhalb des Forums und direkt mit der PCGH regelst. Ich denke, in dem Fall kannst du z.B. auch PCGH_Thilo eine Email schicken und näheres erfragen.


----------



## rebel4life (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Alternativ empfehle ich dir ein Praktikum beim Bund (AWS ELO bzw. als FGM), da lernst du auch etwas, ansonsten würde ich halt mal die verantwortlichen anmailen. Sowas ist dann doch eher privat.


----------



## C43Z42 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

ok vielen Dank schonmal ihr Zwei ;o)
Des sollte hier auch keine Bewerbung sein oder so sondern ich wollte nur Fragen ob es von Seiten der Redaktion überhaupt möglich ist oder ob ich mir des sparen kann und mich lieber gleich wo anders bewerben sollt also entschuldigung falls dass hier nicht erwünscht ist...


----------



## DOTL (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Ich denke nicht, dass deine Anfrage hier unerwünscht sein sollte 

Allerdings ist es besser eine solche Terminabstimmung direkt mit der Redaktion vorzunehmen. Zudem könnt ihr euch dann schneller und direkter austauschen.


----------



## PCGH_Chris (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Hallo C43Z42,

grundsätzlich dauert ein Praktikum bei uns sechs Monate. In Einzelfällen können wir den Zeitraum anpassen, einige Praktis haben zum Beispiel nur fünf Monate hier verbracht, andere 2 x 3 Monate.

Eine Woche ist aber in jedem Fall zu kurz. Alleine die Einarbeitung dauert wesentlich länger. Sorry ...

Viele Grüße!


----------



## C43Z42 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

ok danke für die Antwort schonmal.
Wenn ich meine Ferein opfern würde (also insgesamt dann drei Wochen) gäbs auch keine Chance, oder?


----------



## rebel4life (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Ich vermute mal, dass das ein Langzeitpraktikum ist, da kann man nicht viel kürzen.


----------



## Freak2011 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Geile Sache mit dem PraktikuM!! *-*


----------



## Uziflator (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Schon mal aufs Datum von letzten Post geguckt?
Sollt doch nich alles ausbuddeln 

Wenn Neue gesucht werden wirds gesagt


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Initiativbewerbungen werden eigentlich immer gerne gesehen.


----------



## pixelflair (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Initiativbewerbungen werden eigentlich immer gerne gesehen.



wenn ihr nich am Arsch der Welt sitzen würdet


----------



## Painkiller (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Nürnberg liegt doch gut da wo´s ist.

Allein schon wegen Star.fm


----------



## Nils_ (16. November 2010)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Also ich würde sehr gerne ein Praktikum bei PCGH machen aber ich bin erst 15, kann man da eine Ausnahme machen?


----------



## Progs-ID (16. November 2010)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*



pixelflair schrieb:


> wenn ihr nich am Arsch der Welt sitzen würdet


Von mir aus waren es auch knappe 400 Kilometer. Es ist also machbar.


----------



## Wincenty (16. November 2010)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*



pixelflair schrieb:


> wenn ihr nich am Arsch der Welt sitzen würdet



Wenn man so wie ich im hohen kalten Norden Deutschlands sitzt wie ich könnte man ja ein Praktikum bei Henner machen


----------



## -Masterchief- (19. November 2010)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Nur mal so ne Frage: Würdet ihr auch Schüler als Praktikanten nehmen ?
Also ich rede jetzt vom Schulpraktikum was wir in der 9. Klasse 3 Wochen lang  (in einem halben Jahr) machen. Dann bin ich auch 16. Wäre schon sau cool und ich wohne ja auch nicht weit weg.


----------



## iLucas (20. November 2010)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Wenn du dir den Thread mal durchgelesen hättest wüsstet du das es nicht möglich ist.


PCGH_Chris schrieb:


> ...
> grundsätzlich dauert ein Praktikum bei uns sechs Monate. In Einzelfällen können wir den Zeitraum anpassen, einige Praktis haben zum Beispiel nur fünf Monate hier verbracht, andere 2 x 3 Monate.
> ...
> Viele Grüße!


----------



## -Masterchief- (20. November 2010)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Oh habs gerade auch gelesen, schade.


----------



## GaAm3r (20. November 2010)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*



-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Oh habs gerade auch gelesen, schade.


Habe auch gerade den Zettel von meinem Klassenlehrer bekommen .....


----------



## Autokiller677 (20. November 2010)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Für alle, die hier ein Schulpraktikum suchen: Einfach mal beim örtlichen Systemhaus anfragen, da hat man meistens Glück.

Ich hab mein Schulpraktikum auch dort gemacht, war sehr gut, aber ob man nun Kaffee kocht oder auch was macht hängt natürlich immer vom Betrieb ab. Wobei ich denke, dass man in kleinen Unternehmen tendenziell mehr Glück haben kann als in einem großen Betrieb wo man einfach in eine Abteilung gesteckt wird.


----------



## Progs-ID (20. November 2010)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Für alle, die hier ein Schulpraktikum suchen: Einfach mal beim örtlichen Systemhaus anfragen, da hat man meistens Glück.
> 
> Ich hab mein Schulpraktikum auch dort gemacht, war sehr gut, aber ob man nun Kaffee kocht oder auch was macht hängt natürlich immer vom Betrieb ab. Wobei ich denke, dass man in kleinen Unternehmen tendenziell mehr Glück haben kann als in einem großen Betrieb wo man einfach in eine Abteilung gesteckt wird.


Bei großen Betrieben müsste man schon fast einen Kontakt haben. Viele nehmen nämlich schon keine Praktis mehr von draußen. Habe da ein wenig Erfahrung. Aber nachfragen geht natürlich immer.

Die letzten beiden Praktika (vor dem PCGH-Praktikum) habe ich auch bei einem kleinen Betrieb gemacht.


----------



## GaAm3r (20. November 2010)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*



Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Für alle, die hier ein Schulpraktikum suchen: Einfach mal beim örtlichen Systemhaus anfragen, da hat man meistens Glück.
> 
> Ich hab mein Schulpraktikum auch dort gemacht, war sehr gut, aber ob man nun Kaffee kocht oder auch was macht hängt natürlich immer vom Betrieb ab. Wobei ich denke, dass man in kleinen Unternehmen tendenziell mehr Glück haben kann als in einem großen Betrieb wo man einfach in eine Abteilung gesteckt wird.


Systemhaus ?


----------



## JuliusS (21. November 2010)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Was ist das ahbe ich mich auch gerade gefragt . Ich bin nämlich auch nin der neunten und amche im Januar auch ein Praktimkum momentan habe ichs chon ein Paltz beim Steuerberater . MFG Julius


----------



## Klutten (21. November 2010)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Wenn ihr euch allgemein über Praktika unterhalten wollt, dann bitte nicht in diesem Thread.

Hier wäre ein entsprechender... http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rumpelkammer/103081-ideen-fuer-praktikum.html?highlight=praktikum


----------



## christian150488 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Schade aber Führt ist nicht grad um die Ecke...

Naja also Thema Traumberuf für mich gestorben


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Es sind schon einige für 6 Monate her gekommen.


----------



## christian150488 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Es sind schon einige für 6 Monate her gekommen.



Das habe ich mir auch schon überlegt aber dann wäre da noch die Sache der Finanzierung man muss ja auch da wohnen können und mit nem Nebenjob wird das sehr knapp
Wie haben diejenigen denn das bewerkstelligt? Essen, Unterkunft etc.?

Schon als ich 2000 das erste mal Giga Games gesehen habe bzw. Giga generell wusste ich "ja das will ich machen"
So oder in die Richtung...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Naja, es gibt eine Vergütung. Ich habe damals mit Vergütung + Kindergeld in einer WG gewohnt und bin weder verhungert noch war im am WE nicht auf Party


----------



## christian150488 (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt eine Vergütung. Ich habe damals mit Vergütung + Kindergeld in einer WG gewohnt und bin weder verhungert noch war im am WE nicht auf Party



Achso ok das mit der Vergütung ist mir neu, so ergeben sich natürlich ganz andere ANSICHTSWEISEN


----------



## tangtang (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Wann wäre den das Praktikum?


----------



## doodlez (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*



Piy schrieb:


> ja wenn ich nich noch 1 1/2 jahre schule vor mir hätte, ich wohl auch.... wie wärs in 2 jahren als ersatz fürn zivi?  oder bin ich dann zu alt?


 

zivi gibts eh nimmer ^^


----------



## naxus (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

würde ich nicht so weit weg wohnen und hätte nicht schon die beste ausbildungsstelle dies es für mich gibt würde ich mich sofort bei euch anmelden  PC´s forever ;D


----------



## Lotz24 (9. Januar 2011)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:
			
		

> bin weder verhungert noch war im am WE nicht auf Party



Wirst immer schön im Planet und Morph gewesen sein^^

Geschrieben auf meinem Vodafone 845 mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## burn... (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

keine Ausnahme für einen 17 Jährigen?
Bin noch auf der Suche nach einem 3 Wöchigem Betriebspraktikum...


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Das Problem sind u.a. 18er Titel, die wir nicht zugänglich machen dürfen, d.h. zB kein Crysis benchen ...


----------



## burn... (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Das wäre mir egal, Crysis hat sich für mich eh schon gegessen - außer zwei vielleicht, aber kann ich drauf verzichten, würde mich eher für die Hardware Tests Interessieren!
Wäre mir eine riesige Freude, mal mit richtigen Fachmännern Live Wissen zu teilen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Benchmarks sind Brot und Butter bei Hardwaretests


----------



## PCGH_Marco (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*



burn... schrieb:


> keine Ausnahme für einen 17 Jährigen?
> Bin noch auf der Suche nach einem 3 Wöchigem Betriebspraktikum...



Schick uns eine aussagekräftige Bewerbung samt Probetext zu und gib den gewünschten Zeitraum an, wir melden uns dann bei dir.

Marco


----------



## burn... (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Probetext eines ...?
Worüber soll der sein, über ein HW Teil mit Benchmark und Co?
Leider ist das Praktikum schon demnächst, also sehr kurzfristig, werde mich jedoch mal an die Bewerbung ransetzen!


----------



## KeKs (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Au ja ein Praktikum wäre gut ich wohn halt verdammt weit weg von hier.


----------



## Shizophrenic (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

sehr interessant, leider bin ich momentan selber in arbeit xD und habe dafür keine zeit, obwohl ich nur rund 15-30 minuten zugfahrt entfernt wohne.


----------



## 1349 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

wäre wirklich mal die zeit wert...


----------



## Starcaster (8. April 2011)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*



chief_jone schrieb:


> In dem Fall gibts euch hoffentlich in 3 Jahren noch, wovon ich aber stark ausgehe^^


 
Wer weiss... jetzt wo der Streit um die "Seltenen Erden" entfacht ist,... 
Ja, es steht soviel im Weg zwischen dem ziemlich geplanten Leben und einem Praktikum bei der PCGH, aber ich bin mir sicher, es wird auch bei vielen der richtige Zeitpunkt sein und eine/r wird dann ein großartiges Praktikum bei einer der höchstrennomiertesten Fachzeitschriften im deutschsprachigen Raum absolvieren. Vor einigen Jahren hätte ich mir das selbst gewünscht, jetzt passt es leider zeitlich nicht ins Konzept. Ist schon ein kleiner Lebenstraums...


----------



## LiquidCenTi (10. September 2011)

Welche Schulischen Leistungen Braucht man eigentlich um bei Pcgh zu arbeiten ?
Abitur?


----------



## Keygen (10. September 2011)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

das wäre wie ein traum für mich.... natürlichlich wohn ich nicht in der nähe, ich hasse mein leben xD


----------



## LiquidCenTi (10. September 2011)

Redakteur bei Pcgh macht bestimmt voll Spaß alles kostenlos testen wo wir Geld für bezahlen müssen...


----------



## KeKs (11. September 2011)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Haha bestimmt müssen die für ihre Systeme gar nix zahlen bekommen alles umsonst oder sie nehmen es aus dem HW Lager raus  .


----------



## PCGH_Raff (11. September 2011)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Wir testen Leihstellungen, keine Geschenke. Das bedeutet, dass so gut wie jede Komponente früher oder später zurückgeschickt wird.
Wir spielen auch nicht den ganzen Tag aus Spaß an der Freude, zu einem Artikel/Test gehört weit mehr als das.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rurdo (11. September 2011)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Ach, währe ich nicht 14 jahre alt würde ich glatt bei euch anheuern


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. September 2011)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*



Paul-Leonard schrieb:


> Welche Schulischen Leistungen Braucht man eigentlich um bei Pcgh zu arbeiten ?
> Abitur?


 
Zwingend vorrausgesetzt wird es afaik nicht. Man muss halt sauber schreiben können und sollte ein gewisses Grundwissen in Sachen Hardware mitbringen - ersteres (afaik das häufigere Problem) wird in Schulen zwar auch geprüft, aber steht nach der 10ten nicht gerade im Fokus. Also wieso nicht auch Real- oder Hauptschüler? (wobei ich den Stoffplan letzterer nicht genau kenne. Da Englisch zumindest lesend im EDV-Bereich zwingend gut beherrscht werden muss und Rechnen auch leicht von der Hand gehen sollte, sollten Leute, die alle Anforderungen erfüllen, sich eigentlich an der Realschule halten können)
Soweit ich es überblicke, ist der Anteil von Studierten/Studenten unter den Redakteueren und freien Mitarbeitern aber relativ hoch. Das heißt die Konkurrenz von Leuten, die mehr Qualifikationen vorweisen können, könnte hart sein. (ob die auch besser sind, ist natürlich immer eine andere Frage - da muss man halt die eigenen Fähigkeiten zielsicher unter Beweis stellen)


----------



## sfc (12. September 2011)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Im technischen Journalismus ist es mitunter sogar so, dass du noch so gute Fachkenntnisse haben kannst, aber ohne solides Deutsch trotzdem in die Röhre schaust. Ich weiß von Absolventen aus dem Technikjournalismus, dass sie nicht selten Praktika oder gar Festanstellungen antreten, obwohl sie anfangs nur sehr rudimentäres Fachwissen mitbringen. Viele Unternehmen sehen Fachwissen anscheinend als leichter vermittelbar an als gute Deutschkenntnisse. Wenn du weißt, wie ein Bericht auszusehen hat, wie man verständlich formuliert und das vor allem auch schnell kannst, bist du zumindest schon mal in der Lage, was Vernünftiges aus Pressemitteilungen zu machen. Ein gewisses Technikverständnis sollte dennoch vorhanden sein, damit du dich schnell in die Thematik einfindest und dich vor allem auch weiterentwickeln kannst. Muss man den Leuten erst mal beibringen, wo ein Komma hingehört, wann man "dass" und wann "das" schreibt und weshalb man "einzige" nicht steigern darf, kann man die Leute nicht gebrauchen. Wenn es nur am Stil hapert, ist das halb so wild. Dazu ist ein Praktikum ja da. Bei miserabler Kommasetzung gilt aber oft: Der hat in der Schule nicht aufgepasst. Da landen die Bewerbungsmappen direkt im Mülleimer. Wie das bei der PCGH ausschaut, weiß ich nicht. Dort sollte man vermutlich schon Fachwissen mitbringen, weil die Vorort testen und die Praktikanten den Berichten nach vielfältig einsetzen. Aber im Zweifel gilt wahrscheinlich auch dort: Ein richtiges Komma zählt mehr als das Wissen darüber, wie viel Streamprozessoren GPU XY hat. 
Ich kenne übrigens Leute, die einschlägig studieren und trotzdem Hausarbeiten abgeben, die fast nur aus Fehlern bestehen. Ich würd mich ergo nicht abschrecken lassen, wenn andere ein Abitur oder Studium vorweisen.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (12. September 2011)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Da PCGH sowohl online als auch in gedruckter Form erscheint, gibt es etwas Spielraum bei den Tätigkeiten: Ein Praktikant, der eine sehr gute Schreibe hat, aber nicht so viel Praxiserfahrung mitbringt, eignet sich tendenziell vor allem für Online-Artikel. Ein Praktikant, der leichte Schreibschwächen aufweist, aber viel Schrauberfahrung hat, hat gute Voraussetzungen, um bei der Erstellung von Printartikeln mitzuhelfen. Das ist natürlich eine vereinfachte und verallgemeinerte Darstellung, Motivation und Lernbereitschaft können vieles kompensieren. Bei Bewerbungen sind Referenzen/Arbeitsproben nach meiner Einschätzung im Zweifelsfall wichtiger als ein bestimmter Abschluss.


----------



## G1K777 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

Ich spiele taglich uber 6-10h am tag xD
Mode mein pc usw.

Und eine frage, warum ist dieses Praktikum ab 18?
unddd ob das Zeugnis viel sagt ?

Ich hate schon ein praktikum bei Nexus service xD

Ich bin 17 j. alt :/ und 18 werde ich in 7monaten und 12tagen oder sooo.??


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*



G1K777 schrieb:


> Und eine frage, warum ist dieses Praktikum ab 18?


 
Hier mal die erste Äußerung eines Redakteurs, die ich auf die Schnelle gefunden hab!


PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Das Problem sind u.a. 18er Titel, die wir nicht  zugänglich machen dürfen, d.h. zB kein Crysis benchen ...


Ich würde übrigens auch mal die Rechtschreibung deines Posts überprüfen.


----------



## Verox (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*



G1K777 schrieb:


> Ich spiele taglich uber 6-10h am tag xD
> Mode mein pc usw.
> 
> Und eine frage, warum ist dieses Praktikum ab 18?
> ...



danke dass du dich nochmal registriert hast (wer auch immer du bist). ich dachte wirklich erst der post wäre ernst gemeint


----------



## G1K777 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*

joke :p das ist doch logo das ich ''No Chance'' habe 

aso und ich hab mich das 1 mal regestriert :> erlich... oder auch nicht xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Praktikum bei PCGH!*



G1K777 schrieb:


> Ich spiele taglich uber 6-10h am tag xD


 
Na ja, denkst du nicht, dass PCGH der falschen Ansprechpartner ist? 
Dafür gibts Fachleute, die können dir helfen, bei der einen und der anderen Sache.


----------

